# Photos of headlight clip orientation?



## headlight_clip (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone has or could take a photo of their passenger side headlight, from the back, with the clip in place. I am having a lot of trouble getting the clip to fit right after removing it (I am not sure if I bent it a little, it sprung out when I loosed the screw, so I think not).

Thanks!


----------



## rezabaksh (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey, How's it going. Just wondering how you resolved this problem. I have the exact same problem with my '03 Altima. I managed to chagne the drivers side with no problems, but I can't seem to get the passenger side to fit properly. HELP !!


----------



## headlight_clip (Nov 9, 2006)

For me, the problem was that I did not realize the clip goes UNDER the screw rather than over it. I looked at the otherside, and I was able to see instantly.


----------

